# Storm in the sun



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

After a beautiful sunny day trying to get her foster sisters to play with her, Storm finally gave up and stood still long enough for me to snap a few pics of her. The first pics looked all blurry like this first one because she would not be still, LOL. In the second pic she is miffed that Lily, in the background, prefers to nap in the sun instead of playing, LOL. In the third pic, isn't she gorgeous!? In the last two, she finally gives in and takes a nap in the sun. Oh, can't you just kiss that little face and button nose!:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

She is a darling girl and you are doing a great job working to get her healthy. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

:wub: What cute pictures of a darling little dog! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:smootch::smootch::smootch::smootch:and many more kisses on that sweet little button nose on that sweet little angel.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I could smother her in kisses! She looks so happy playing with her foster sissies


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gigi - love that little Stormy girl. :wub::wub: I just melted looking at the third and fifth pictures. You need to use those when adoption time comes. :wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Gigi -- she is just sooooooooooo precious. I don't know how you will ever be able to give her up. I know that I couldn't. She melts my heart.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's darling and love her little sweater too. She looks very happy!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Gigi -- she is just sooooooooooo precious. I don't know how you will ever be able to give her up. I know that I couldn't. She melts my heart.



It is going to be tough. There are a lot of "aaawwwwwhh" moments. Got to keep me eye on the goal.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to learn that Storm is doing awesome with you and the girls  She looks soooo adorable :wub2:


----------

